# foodie pictures!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hi all,
i finally started working on a series of educational Russian-language writeups on hedgie care, as African pygmy hedgies are becoming more popular over there.

my first post will be on hedgie food. with this in mind, if you'd like your hedgie to be featured in my post(s), please send me (*pm for email*) or share here fun, high-quality pics of your hedgie *eating* something. if i choose one of your pics, i will be sure to indicate the name of your hedgie and your name (perhaps your first name and the initial?).

(hint, hint: PJM, how are you today? :lol: )


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I just emailed you 2 pics..hope you can use them!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> I just emailed you 2 pics..hope you can use them!


love them


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/1126885331 ... iesEating#

I can e-mail you if you want any of them in this album 

I'm not sure what kind of format you are using.. I have some HD vids of my girls munching on kibble too.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> hi all,(hint, hint: PJM, how are you today? :lol: )


Who? Me?? My hedgies never eat! :lol: Especially Zoey!

Blended kibble mixture
























Banana








Rambutan








Just for fun... She'll eat curtains, 








TP tubes,








and husbands!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

> and husbands!


ouch! :|

But how can you stay angry at face like that?  so cute!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That Zoey just cracks me up! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Zoey is too funny!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

xD The last picture is my favorite.


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

cute pictures


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

PJM, those pics are priceless! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Zoey is the foodie of all foodies :lol:


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahhhahhh...chooo!!! oo srry dad. I gotz sneeze on ur neck...kthnxbai!

Lol looks like a hedgie sneeze almost!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here it is: http://fragile-quills.blogspot.com/

worry not, i did not lift anything from the books cited in English. i just put them there to nip in the bud possible comments along the lines of "oh, but i heard it's great to stuff your hedgehog with grapes". :roll:

my next post will be on housing and/or temperature. but i'm really snowed under at the moment, so it may take me a few weeks.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Zoey you are a ridiculous little piggie! Now that is a girl who really enjoys her food! Love the photos PJM.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Well, I couldn't understand a word of it. :lol: But it LOOKED great!

Zoey thanks you all for your *kind* words. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Well, I couldn't understand a word of it. :lol: But it LOOKED great!


thank you. :lol:

i want to make it fun! not just some boring advice from the wise owl that i'm not.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Loves it! Our hedgies are like little prickly celebrities :lol:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

well done! 

... although, is feeding them fast food really a problem over there?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> well done!
> 
> ... although, is feeding them fast food really a problem over there?


fast food is alive and well in Russia and i think it's good to instill in people the idea that it's good to be very selective about what one feeds to their hedgie. but it's a work in progress though--i'll be expanding on and revisiting many things in the posts to come. given how i work, it's more feasible for me to start off with shorter notes and then build on them. just wanted to get the ball rolling.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry guys, did I miss something? What fast food?


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

bahahahahah 

I know people in Russia love their fast food (just try getting to the counter to place an order at Mc Donalds on Nevsky Prospect in Pete)...

I guess while I was there everyone I knew bought fresh, whole chickens and cut them up and fed them to their pets, raw. I just kind of assumed everyone over there was still into feeding their pets super natural/ raw diets.... and definitely not a burger.

and hercsmom- it's a part of the article


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Although, I have to say, it's a WONDERFUL start, and I love it! 

Let me know if I can help!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> I guess while I was there everyone I knew bought fresh, whole chickens and cut them up and fed them to their pets, raw. I just kind of assumed everyone over there was still into feeding their pets super natural/ raw diets.... and definitely not a burger.


that's how it used to be. our cats were fed high-quality raw food and it wasn't revolutionary--it was normal. but now things aren't looking so good.

i'd love your input about the next step (and the next next step  )--please contact me via email ([email protected]) when you have a moment.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Will do (when I'm not sleep deprived)... also, you can edit the post to take out your email if you want to keep it private, I wrote it down .


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

mtnwmn said:


> Will do (when I'm not sleep deprived)... also, you can edit the post to take out your email if you want to keep it private, I wrote it down .


i don't have the option to edit my posts... :shock:


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll get Lizardgirl to edit it for you


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

PJM said:


> TP tubes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA these are the greatest pictures I've ever seen!!!! The last one is killin me!


----------

